# Labor signs?



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright, so I have been keeping an eye on my herd for signs of pregnancy. Two of them my ram is still bothering every now and then, but the other two he has not touched.
We caught them for there last round of worming and checked there privets, only to find that Rosie and Kora are both getting pink and a little puffy.
Of course I forgot to check udders...
But my question is, what should i be looking for? Are there any definite signs of labor like in goats? Or is it hit or miss with ewes?


----------



## HeatherL (Jan 21, 2014)

Last year I had 2 hamp/suffolk cross ewes that had lambs.  There back areas which are usually black in color turned a pink color and were very swollen (not hard but soft). If I remember correctly they were almost the size and shape of a regular doughnut right before delivery.

Right now, most of my ewes are about 3-4 weeks out and some have started udders (small), some are just starting to soften around their udder area and they all are getting puffy in the hind parts.  After our recent loss, I have been watching everyone even closer and I'm pretty sure they think of me as the stalker.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not a good person to ask since this is our 6th year with lambs...and two of them still have me fooled...huge, puffy girl parts...DH says neighbours will start to talk as I'm checking that for mucous and their huge udders often...they paw before lying down and I'm out there...they yawn, burp, fart, stretch their neck...and I'm checking again...LOLOL...once I see mucous, they are getting up and down often, pawing often, up and down...then it is very close and time to get the birthing kit, dress warmly...and head out.  Good luck to you both in your lambings...and good luck to my elderly ewe who looks deformed...she is so big!


----------



## Support (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey there @BlueMoonFarms .

Here are some signs that the ewe will be giving birth really soon:
- The udder swells and may turn red.
- The vulva swells and becomes red.
- There will be a hollow on either side of the tail.
- There will be a discharge for some days.

On the day:

- The ewe cries and acts like she's "talking".
- The ewe becomes very restless.
- Water sack appears and ruptures.
- The ewe looks for a lonely clean place.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep,the Admins have it nailed!
A few days before 'the big day' the ewe often seems to be off her food, often stops whilst grazing (If she's a tame ewe you may feel the 'practice contractions' of her womb). The belly often looks to have 'dropped'.
On the big day,the ewe will often start pawing the ground (nesting instinct) and this gets more and more violent as labour progresses.

I wish that they were all like my old girl Longface (now retired due to advanced age). On the last two years that she had lambs she came up to me when I was feeding the sheep and stood by my side at the evening feed, whilst eating very little. I led her on both occasions into a lambing pen where she duly delivered her lambs a couple of hours later (quickly as she was well-practiced).

Bonbean01,what about a pic of your big old girl? My in-lamb ewes are about 8 weeks away,so it's a while since I saw those rounded bellies. I love it when they are huge,grumpy and imminent.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

oops...that didn't work...will try again...this is not a recent pic...will try get one today.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Her lying down 2 weeks ago...she just keeps looking more deformed as time goes on...


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 22, 2014)

Ha Ha....she's having a tyre , a tractor tyre, that is!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 22, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> Her lying down 2 weeks ago...she just keeps looking more deformed as time goes on...
> View attachment 1049


Oh My goodness she is huge!! 
Fingers crossed there are no complications! 

the reason i am asking is because my very first ewe was down in the goat hutch, just laying there. I thought she ate something toxic so I rushed her up to the house and plopped her in the sick pen ready to pump her full of charcoal.
I hopped on BYH to ask what else to do since the vet was not picking up...and realized she was pushing lol Fifteen minuets later Violet was born!
Never even knew she was bred when I got her, so this time I want to be sure of what to keep an eye out for.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 22, 2014)

Support said:


> Hey there @BlueMoonFarms .
> 
> Here are some signs that the ewe will be giving birth really soon:
> - The udder swells and may turn red.
> ...



Ah brilliant! I am going to write all of these down and keep them by the fridge so Hubby will know what to keep an eye out for as well.
Thank you!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 22, 2014)

This is a thread that I made during lambing season last year. http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/the-birth-of-a-lamb-w-photos.24173/


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pic of Dolly today...she's breathing like her lungs are being pressed on...really bothers me...breathes fine when she is standing.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

huh...will try that again..


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 22, 2014)

Alright, well I was a perv and went out and took pictures of everyone's privates just to get opinions on, and be safer then sorry in case I am missing some obvious signs or something. The joke was I was posting naughty pictures for the online Rams lol. 
Also turns out my one ewe has four nipples? Will that be a problem even though I am not breeding for show purposes? When I got her I remember checking and I swear she only had two.

Rose, Shetland ewe second time mom.






Fluffy, Romney ewe, first time breeding.






Kora, Jacobs ewe, first time breeding. *Has four nipples?*






Violet, Shetland ewe, first time bred.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 22, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> Pic of Dolly today...she's breathing like her lungs are being pressed on...really bothers me...breathes fine when she is standing.


Oh not good  
Ill double cross my fingers then!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have two ewes with four teats...never been a problem...two bigger ones that are positioned where they should be will fill with milk...back two smaller ones won't...no lamb has ever gotten confused or had a problem with that.  Funny thing is...the two with extra teats have the most milk of any of them. 

Dolly is hanging lower tonight and must be taking pressure off her lungs as she was breathing better.  No signs from her or Chickapee yet...waiting, waiting, waiting....hoping they are not waiting for our very cold temps tomorrow!

My girls have had very puffy girl parts now for awhile and still no lambs, but mine might be weird?  LOL to porm for rams!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 22, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> I have two ewes with four teats...never been a problem...two bigger ones that are positioned where they should be will fill with milk...back two smaller ones won't...no lamb has ever gotten confused or had a problem with that.  Funny thing is...the two with extra teats have the most milk of any of them.
> 
> Dolly is hanging lower tonight and must be taking pressure off her lungs as she was breathing better.  No signs from her or Chickapee yet...waiting, waiting, waiting....hoping they are not waiting for our very cold temps tomorrow!
> 
> My girls have had very puffy girl parts now for awhile and still no lambs, but mine might be weird?  LOL to porm for rams!



Hu, well thats odd? Maybe they are compensating for the extra teat or something? Either way as long as Kora is a good mom I dont care. Glad to hear that its not a problem 

Fingers crossed for your poor old girl. She needs to have them now before the frigid temps come in.

Knowing my luck my girls will tease and torment me for months until finally they give birth in the middle of the night...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2014)

You can count on it!


----------

